# Cube Acid 2013 Hardtail



## Monsieur Remings (13 Mar 2013)

Okay, I've only had this bike a few months and she's just had a service. I bought her for £770 new and the only issue is a small chip where the water cage should be.

Full spec here: it is size 18
​​​*Frame*​Alu Lite AMF 6061 RFR-Geometry, disc only
*Fork*​RockShox XC32 Solo Air, Motion Control, Poploc, 100mm
*Rear Shock*​n/a
*Chainset*​Shimano FC-M522, 42x32x24T, 175 mm, 3x10 speed, 113mm Bottom Bracket BB-ES25
*Chainrings*​42x32x24T
*Cassette*​Not Specified
*Chain Device*​Not Specified
*Bottom Bracket*​113mm Bottom Bracket BB-ES25
*Chain*​Not Specified
*Front Hub*​Shimano FH-RM66 Centerlock Disc
*Rear Hub*​Shimano HB-RM66 Centerlock Disc
*Front Derailleur*​Shimano Deore FD-M590-10. Downswing 34.9mm, 10-speed
*Rear Derailleur*​Shimano XT, RD-M781-SGSL, Shadow 10-speed
*Front Brake*​Shimano BR-M395 hydr. disc brake (160/160mm)
*Rear Brake*​Shimano BR-M395 hydr. disc brake (160/160mm)
*Brake Levers*​Not Specified
*Pedals*​Alu PD-971
*Handlebars*​Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized, 660 mm
*Stem*​Easton EA30 Oversized, 31.8mm bar clamp, 8 °
*Headset*​FSA No.10 semi-integrated, 1 1/8 "
*Grips*​CUBE Performance Grip
*Saddle*​Scape Active 8
*Seatpost*​Easton EA30 31.6 * 400mm

My issue on the other hand is needing a 2nd road bike sooner than I expected and I'm putting the feelers out for anyone who might consider a swap, either for an older carbon road bike, worth the same value now as the above, or a newish aluminium. I want to use this as a trainer.

I don't really want to give up MTBing but I've had a few geometry issues with this bike whilst having issues with my knees, and if I can find a suitable road bike to swap, then I will do...

I need a 54, or a medium in road bike and, as I say, this is an 18'.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (18 Mar 2013)

sold


----------

